# 5 Bar dubbed "Led Sled"



## yeshoney (Nov 16, 2012)

I had this Monark Springer at the LBS for 2 inches of additional threads to compensate for the smaller head tube and the fact this fork was for a ladies head tube.  No need to cut the tube either as I just reordered the hardware installation and man do I love the look!  What do you think???

Other pics are of the frame and 7 speed Blackout Nexus hub riding on '36 Vintage triple steps.


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 16, 2012)

*a few more pics*


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 21, 2012)

*A few update pics*

Just threw the fender on to check for fit and it looks good.  Not sure what I am doing about braces yet.  i want something unique.  As for the sprocket I threw on a Krate mag Sprocket and i like the look with the deep fenders.  I think I am going to have to go with whitewalls though!

Joe


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice!!!...how about just the bottom brace?


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 22, 2012)

*Fender braces*

Had to go thru the parts closet to find some fender braces that would work.  Found a set of Prewar flat braces for the back and had to grind out a rivet on each side to allow the arms to swivel for the fit into the existing fender holes.  For the front I had a set of beat up Monark fenders that came from a girls bike and had the short sides.  Still have to make a few adjustments to them to get the correct radius back, but they are correct for the fork.  As usual I have had to mock up, take apart, adjust and repeat about 25 times to get it right.  But it is always worth it!


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 3, 2012)

*Bontrager 26 x 2.35 Wide Whites installed*

Got the Solanas and installed them.  I like the look and they are just wide enough to max out the space available under the fenders.


----------

